# My boyfriend has a problem with girls



## palevampire8686 (Jul 2, 2020)

So it's been 1 year I'm with my boyfriend and I live with him.. I'm almost 23 y/o and he just turned 34. I have this problem with him: at the beginning of our relationship, he was always staring and gawking at other girls everytime we were out in public. I've catch him do it a lot of times. I know it's ok to look but, him, he really stares at them. I've seen him look at another girl's ass also. He stopped because I told him that I don't like it but sometimes he fails and still do it. Plus, he told me that when he's out and I'm not there, he looks at them. It's ok because I'm not there but it still bothers me.. I always wonder what the other girls are thinking when he does that. Maybe I am too insecure but I've never had a boyfriend who looks that much. It's to the point that I don't go out with him anymore because I'm always scared he'll do it. And when we go out, I really don't feel good about myself. I'm also fearful because summer is coming. 

Plus he has a huge problem with porn. Everyone watch porn, including me, but he masturbate 1 to 5 times a day, everyday. Because of that, he has trouble getting a boner. He told me one time that he masturbated about 10 times because I wasn't there for 2 days. He also told me he watch youtube videos of girls being sexy, goes to reddit to look at girls and other things. But I don't know if it's everyday. Everyone can have their secret garden so I think it's ok (still bothers me a bit), but the porn is really excessive.

What I don't like is that he's objectifying women and I just can't feel good about myself when I know that my boyfriend has wandering eyes for everyone. And that he jack off to other girls everyday. I must admit, I'm a jealous girlfriend and I think I have to do some work on myself. But I also think he has some work to do too, but he doesn't understand. His excuse is that he is "guy". I wish I could be more open-minded...

So I'm thinking about leaving him but I need to know that I'm not the only one in this situation. But I love him so I don't really know what to do.. 
(Sorry for my English, I'm french)

Envoyé de mon SM-G965W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

You have only been with him one year? I’d toss him in a heart beat.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

How often do you turn him down (if ever) for sex?


----------



## palevampire8686 (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> How often do you turn him down (if ever) for sex?


I never turn him down, he's the one who turn me down more often than me.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

You have only been together for a year, you're not married, and he's proven that he's not a good partner (for you at least). Personally, I'd leave this guy. You will be saving yourself a lot of heartache and troubles down the road. 

It sounds like he has a porn addiction, and that won't get better unless he wants it to and gets help for it. Right now he has no reason to. He thinks it's fine and blames it on being a guy. Yeah we're all different but I'm a guy and I rarely notice other women while I'm out, whether I'm with my wife or not. I certainly wouldn't intentionally look while with her. 

Having a **** doesn't mean you get to be one.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

palevampire8686 said:


> So it's been 1 year I'm with my boyfriend and I live with him.. I'm almost 23 y/o and he just turned 34. I have this problem with him: at the beginning of our relationship, he was always staring and gawking at other girls everytime we were out in public. I've catch him do it a lot of times. I know it's ok to look but, him, he really stares at them. I've seen him look at another girl's ass also. He stopped because I told him that I don't like it but sometimes he fails and still do it. Plus, he told me that when he's out and I'm not there, he looks at them. It's ok because I'm not there but it still bothers me.. I always wonder what the other girls are thinking when he does that. Maybe I am too insecure but I've never had a boyfriend who looks that much. It's to the point that I don't go out with him anymore because I'm always scared he'll do it. And when we go out, I really don't feel good about myself. I'm also fearful because summer is coming.
> 
> Plus he has a huge problem with porn. Everyone watch porn, including me, but he masturbate 1 to 5 times a day, everyday. Because of that, he has trouble getting a boner. He told me one time that he masturbated about 10 times because I wasn't there for 2 days. He also told me he watch youtube videos of girls being sexy, goes to reddit to look at girls and other things. But I don't know if it's everyday. Everyone can have their secret garden so I think it's ok (still bothers me a bit), but the porn is really excessive.
> 
> ...


Well, his behavior is excessive and not exactly personally healthy or healthy for your relationship.

He's got himself a hot young woman like you and he should be satisfied.

I'm not averse to people watching, not ogling, but he seems creepy.

I don't advocate porn use at all but even his seems very excessive and it is impacting your intimacy.

He seems to have impulse control problems and is probably a porn addict.

He is probably not the best bet for a future with no matter how good looking, well off he is, or how much you love him.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Jerking off multiple times a day when you're 15 is one thing, it's another when you're 34.
You're ten years younger and seem to be the mature one. I'd consider that and take a look at what you're getting out of this relationship.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Erm if you don’t turn him down and he’s acting like this I would cut him loose. He should be using all that energy on you.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

You're not the only one in the situation where they're with a guy who jacks off a lot and gawks at other women. 

But you might be the only one in a situation where the guy is 32 and can jack off 10 times in 2 days. 

If I could do that I might never leave my house.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

palevampire8686 said:


> So it's been 1 year I'm with my boyfriend and I live with him.. I'm almost 23 y/o and he just turned 34. I have this problem with him: at the beginning of our relationship, he was always staring and gawking at other girls everytime we were out in public. I've catch him do it a lot of times. I know it's ok to look but, him, he really stares at them. I've seen him look at another girl's ass also. He stopped because I told him that I don't like it but sometimes he fails and still do it. Plus, he told me that when he's out and I'm not there, he looks at them. It's ok because I'm not there but it still bothers me.. I always wonder what the other girls are thinking when he does that. Maybe I am too insecure but I've never had a boyfriend who looks that much. It's to the point that I don't go out with him anymore because I'm always scared he'll do it. And when we go out, I really don't feel good about myself. I'm also fearful because summer is coming.
> 
> Plus he has a huge problem with porn. Everyone watch porn, including me, but he masturbate 1 to 5 times a day, everyday. Because of that, he has trouble getting a boner. He told me one time that he masturbated about 10 times because I wasn't there for 2 days. He also told me he watch youtube videos of girls being sexy, goes to reddit to look at girls and other things. But I don't know if it's everyday. Everyone can have their secret garden so I think it's ok (still bothers me a bit), but the porn is really excessive.
> 
> ...


You asked what other girls thought when he was staring at them. They're thinking he's a creep. did you not ever notice him staring at you before you got together? also you only known him a year and you're already living with him and he's a lot older than you and he's a creep who stares at young women and he's a p*** addict with erectile problems. You are wasting your life on this goon.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

1-5 Times a day is excessive to say the least. Everyone looks at hot women, even other women but your boyfriends sounds creepy, the best description is creepy. I'm sure you can do much better than him.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

There is a respectful glance at a hot lady versus an overly thirsty and pathetic staring session. I generally intentionally look away if I’m with my wife.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I cant think of a single reason why you should stay with him. It is very disrespectful and unloving towards you to stare and oggle at others in that way, and his porn use is both wrong and excessive. His excuse that he is a man is nonsense, many men dont act that way and many dont even watch porn. I would end that relationship and not waste any more time on him. Find a decent man who will treat you with respect.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

happyhusband0005 said:


> 1-5 Times a day is excessive to say the least. Everyone looks at hot women, even other women but your boyfriends sounds creepy, the best description is creepy. I'm sure you can do much better than him.


There is a difference between notice/look and stare/oggle.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> There is a difference between notice/look and stare/oggle.


Exactly, I wonder if guys like the OPs boyfriend even realize what they look like to other people.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

palevampire8686 said:


> So it's been 1 year I'm with my boyfriend and I live with him.. I'm almost 23 y/o and he just turned 34. I have this problem with him: at the beginning of our relationship, he was always staring and gawking at other girls everytime we were out in public. I've catch him do it a lot of times. I know it's ok to look but, him, he really stares at them. I've seen him look at another girl's ass also. He stopped because I told him that I don't like it but sometimes he fails and still do it. Plus, he told me that when he's out and I'm not there, he looks at them. It's ok because I'm not there but it still bothers me.. I always wonder what the other girls are thinking when he does that. Maybe I am too insecure but I've never had a boyfriend who looks that much. It's to the point that I don't go out with him anymore because I'm always scared he'll do it. And when we go out, I really don't feel good about myself. I'm also fearful because summer is coming.
> 
> Plus he has a huge problem with porn. Everyone watch porn, including me, but he masturbate 1 to 5 times a day, everyday. Because of that, he has trouble getting a boner. He told me one time that he masturbated about 10 times because I wasn't there for 2 days. He also told me he watch youtube videos of girls being sexy, goes to reddit to look at girls and other things. But I don't know if it's everyday. Everyone can have their secret garden so I think it's ok (still bothers me a bit), but the porn is really excessive.
> 
> ...


He is a boyfriend for a reason. It's a trial run, he seems to have failed. You are very young, him, not so much. You have your whole life ahead of you.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> There is a respectful glance at a hot lady versus an overly thirsty and pathetic staring session. I generally intentionally look away if I’m with my wife.


Any decent man would do the same. I would never stare at a guy like that, how disrespectful that would be to my husband.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Exactly, I wonder if guys like the OPs boyfriend even realize what they look like to other people.


Probably doesn't care.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Guy sounds mentally disturbed. Get out.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

This reminds me of the dogs in the movie "Up".

Squirrel 🐿!


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Exactly, I wonder if guys like the OPs boyfriend even realize what they look like to other people.


They don’t realise what they look like, and that is scary. I‘ve had the displeasure of one creep doing this stare and he looked like a complete weirdo, like a damn crocodile there was something so prehistoric in those eyes that made me think I’d rather look into the eyes of a lion. Even a Lion can be trained and tamed in some ways. A shark, a crocodile, no.

I had a male family member like this and your post sent shivers down my spine remembering. He was and is a weirdo and had quite a few other issues and to be honest most of the family could see he wasn’t all there. Very early on I remember a few cousins not being allowed to go to their house.

I can remember the drawn out stares and the discomfort on the women’s faces and I was just a kid. He had some other very strange thoughts and ideas and habits too.
We remember being curious, ‘what’s he looking at?’ And would follow the gaze to see some attractive lady. I didn’t understand til later but I remember the bad sickly feeling it gave me and most of all I remember the women being stared at, their body language changing, their facial expressions etc. there’s the flattering stare that give you a lift... and then there’s what your boyfriend is doing.

This is not normal at all. Porn here and there, masturbation, seeing an attractive women, yes guys are guys. But this behaviour is worrying and probably just the surface. I’d say it’s not jealousy you’re feeling at all but something else entirely, am I right? Because you know deep inside this is not about a competition where he’s going to leave you for someone hotter/younger/fitter/whatever. 

Please tell your friends and family and see what they think, do not hide this.

Let me just hint that the family member’s kids don’t want anything to do with him, and he’s not allowed near children. His wife stuck by him and is in complete denial. Don’t let that be the next 30 years for you.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

WHAT?!? I'm just loooking!🙄


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Thing is, as a man your own friends should check your behavior if you’re out of line. 

So if your buddy is doing a thirsty check out full creeper level then you smack them upside the head. If his friends aren’t doing it they’re probably as bad as he is.

If you own a business like a gym with women in yoga pants and you have a thirsty creeper member you talk to them and let them know they can’t do that or they’re out. In fact you want to go to a gym that doesn’t tolerate people like that even if you’re a man.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Dump him. You can do better.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

His brain on porn.....

This is not a bad habit in an average man.
It is a bad acting man who has a bad habit.

It is just another addiction, one that he is keen and hard at doing.
Except, he is soft pedaling your practical and hard concerns.

As alcohol and drugs steal peoples souls, his porn use stubbornly stiffens his brain, and makes rubbery, his manly steel.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

No it’s not normal. Find a man who likes actual women, not just the visual depiction of them.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

OK...I agree with most of the other posters....This guy just sucks, period....And the age gap, while not terrible, is another potential issue....

That being said, if you are the type that needs a man to absolutely see no other woman except you, or just be lukewarm to attraction of women in general, it may be tough to find and that guy may not be who you want either...I love women, and I'll admit its pretty hard to not to look, especially in places like the gym, or when the weather is nice and all the ladies are out there with their shyt all out and on display...damn...lol..

But alas, I am very disciplined about it and have learned how to never let that side of me be evident...My only point is not all guys that love the female form are dogs and losers.. And despite what the porn Nazi's say, it's not a huge foul to mankind if a guy occasionally watches porn or views images of naked sexy women, as long as it doesn't dominate his life or turn him into a sex addict....If that were the case, the overwhelming bulk of the male population would need to be institutionalized... 😄


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm just going to say it- porn is from the devil and destroys boys, men, and families. There is nothing normal, cool, or healthy about it. They're actually educating college students about it and in some states it has been declared a public health crisis. It contributes to problems like sex trafficking and many of the "actors" are victims of abuse. Just read all the latest news about Pornhub.

Young men should be learning self control, playing sports, working, and learning new skills- rather than having so much time on their hands they are just beating off all day. So sad. This is not a young man I would want my daughters to date. Sex and women are obviously not something beautiful and special to him... just objects that he wants to spank his monkey over. My daughters talk all the time about creepy guys staring at them in public and how creepy it is... congrats- your guy is one of them.

Further, porn and masturbation are immoral. At Fatima, Our Blessed Lady said that souls were “falling into hell like snowflakes” due to sins of the flesh — and that was in 1917. How many people are caught up, enslaved, in sins of the flesh today especially via porn.

Go tell him he needs to go talk to a priest and then run (not walk) away as fast as you can. I'm sorry, but that boy is very damaged and needs spiritual and/or professional help that you can't give.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I guess the real question is - are you alright with being on the list of priorities for him underneath random women in public and porn? Because that is where his sexual attention is right now. You're still young and this isn't an old relationship. I would cut my losses, but that's just me. If you want to give it a last ditch effort, you could try and talk him into therapy. I have been in a relationship before like this where there is a significant age difference and there is a power imbalance at your age because you are so very young. Maybe he is with someone so much younger because he thinks you aren't assertive enough to put up a fuss about his behavior?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, I'm confused. Your thread title says he has a problem with "girls". WOW is he looking at minor children????? Girls under 18?

Or is he looking at _women_?


----------



## palevampire8686 (Jul 2, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Well, I'm confused. Your thread title says he has a problem with "girls". WOW is he looking at minor children????? Girls under 18?
> 
> Or is he looking at _women_?


Women in general but I seen him do it with teenagers.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## palevampire8686 (Jul 2, 2020)

joannacroc said:


> I guess the real question is - are you alright with being on the list of priorities for him underneath random women in public and porn? Because that is where his sexual attention is right now. You're still young and this isn't an old relationship. I would cut my losses, but that's just me. If you want to give it a last ditch effort, you could try and talk him into therapy. I have been in a relationship before like this where there is a significant age difference and there is a power imbalance at your age because you are so very young. Maybe he is with someone so much younger because he thinks you aren't assertive enough to put up a fuss about his behavior?


I know.. and he told me that women his age see him as a "loser" or something. He prefers young women..

Envoyé de mon SM-G965W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

palevampire8686 said:


> I know.. and he told me that women his age see him as a "loser" or something. He prefers young women..
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965W en utilisant Tapatalk


Is he good looking? Does he have good money?

I'm curious because I don't mind the age gap. My wife and I have about the same gap but maybe he is dating young because you lack experience to know he might really be a loser?


----------



## palevampire8686 (Jul 2, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Is he good looking? Does he have good money?
> 
> I'm curious because I don't mind the age gap. My wife and I have about the same gap but maybe he is dating young because you lack experience to know he might really be a loser?


Maybe, I have experience but maybe I'm too young to notice. Yes he is good looking and he has a pretty good job. But he told me he was a very shy guy when he was younger, he was scared of girls and talking to them.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

palevampire8686 said:


> Maybe, I have experience but maybe I'm too young to notice. Yes he is good looking and he has a pretty good job. But he told me he was a very shy guy when he was younger, he was scared of girls and talking to them.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965W en utilisant Tapatalk


I was wondering what the draw was for him.

He really isn't a good choice despite his looks and financial stability.

Give yourself a chance for a healthy relationship.

You might not find a guy as good looking, maybe you will, but you are definitely young enough to find a much more solid man who is capable of being a good mate for you.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

palevampire8686 said:


> Women in general but I seen him do it with teenagers.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965W en utilisant Tapatalk


That's not good.

You can have a better relationship with someone else. Aim higher than this!


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

palevampire8686 said:


> Women in general but I seen him do it with teenagers.


Get out NOW.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

So Married said:


> Get out NOW.


This.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

palevampire8686 said:


> Maybe, I have experience but maybe I'm too young to notice. Yes he is good looking and he has a pretty good job. But he told me he was a very shy guy when he was younger, he was scared of girls and talking to them.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965W en utilisant Tapatalk


You know what? Most people are shy with the opposite sex when they're teenagers. That's no excuse for turning into a creep. This guy could be a window peeper or anything. I mean you surely see the core problem with staring at women. He views them as if they don't have any choice in the matter, no respect for them, like they're an inanimate object.


----------



## palevampire8686 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello,
So I'm 23 and my boyfriend is 33. We've been together for about one year and a half and we live together. The problem is whenever we're out in public he keeps staring at other women. At the beginning of our relationship, he would litteraly turn his head to check out the girl. He is lusting too much and that was the big problem when we first started dating. Now he stopped, because I noticed he controls himself when I'm with him, but I think it's also the fact that we don't go out together as much as the beginning. But he told me he still stare at them when I'm not there. That bothers me a lot... I just wish I could have a normal boyfriend when whenever we go out, I'm not always in fear whenever there's a girl passing by. It's to the point that I never go out with him anymore, because I'm always scared. I don't think it's jealousy but I think it's more about feeling disrespected. I'm not insecure either. It's just the fact that your boyfriend is suppose to make you feel loved and unique.. but I don't feel like that. It's just that he sees girls as sexual objects.

The other problem is that I don't want to leave him, because I love him. I can be myself around him. I've tried many times to leave him because of that but I can't.. The fact that he always has to gawk at other women bothers me so much.
I trust him tho, whenever there's a girl texting him he tells me and he just doesn't respond. Last time his ex texted him and he blocked her without me telling him to do it. He also told me his cellphone password and he doesn't care if I touch his phone. 

I just want to a figure out a way to not let this bother me. I want to know how not to be fearful everytime we go out, because I don't want to leave him. I want to be carefree and I want to go anywhere with him. But I don't know how...



Envoyé de mon SM-G965W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Did you post about this recently? There was another 23-year old dating a 33-year old, same story?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Luckylucky said:


> Did you post about this recently? There was another 23-year old dating a 33-year old, same story?


That poster was also French and using the same phone, so definitely not a coincidence.








My boyfriend has a problem with girls


So it's been 1 year I'm with my boyfriend and I live with him.. I'm almost 23 y/o and he just turned 34. I have this problem with him: at the beginning of our relationship, he was always staring and gawking at other girls everytime we were out in public. I've catch him do it a lot of times. I...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

If you dont like it then you need to leave, I wouldnt put up with it.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> If you dont like it then you need to leave, I wouldnt put up with it.


If other people think that's creepy behavior, you may find it's not easy to make and keep friends.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's a maturity issue. I can see that happening when fairly young, new to dating relationships, and inexperienced. By mid-20s, a man _should_ be past such behavior, but some aren't and as such aren't worth your time.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Creepy porn turns guys into creeps. I remember this guy from the earlier post. But hey he’s good looking so just let it slide, right?

So you want advice on how to accept creepy behavior... keep him home and locked in the bathroom with his internet porn.


----------



## Three against Alzheimer's (Apr 26, 2020)

palevampire8686 said:


> Hello,
> So I'm 23 and my boyfriend is 33. We've been together for about one year and a half and we live together. The problem is whenever we're out in public he keeps staring at other women. At the beginning of our relationship, he would litteraly turn his head to check out the girl. He is lusting too much and that was the big problem when we first started dating. Now he stopped, because I noticed he controls himself when I'm with him, but I think it's also the fact that we don't go out together as much as the beginning. But he told me he still stare at them when I'm not there. That bothers me a lot... I just wish I could have a normal boyfriend when whenever we go out, I'm not always in fear whenever there's a girl passing by. It's to the point that I never go out with him anymore, because I'm always scared. I don't think it's jealousy but I think it's more about feeling disrespected. I'm not insecure either. It's just the fact that your boyfriend is suppose to make you feel loved and unique.. but I don't feel like that. It's just that he sees girls as sexual objects.
> 
> The other problem is that I don't want to leave him, because I love him. I can be myself around him. I've tried many times to leave him because of that but I can't.. The fact that he always has to gawk at other women bothers me so much.
> ...


Just stare at guys. Comment about their good looks.
He might be interested in a three or four way.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Married but Happy said:


> It's a maturity issue. I can see that happening when fairly young, new to dating relationships, and inexperienced. By mid-20s, a man _should_ be past such behavior, but some aren't and as such aren't worth your time.


Lol, you would think. My husband did that until his early 30's (we were dating then). I put an end to that ish real fast!


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

palevampire8686 said:


> Hello,
> So I'm 23 and my boyfriend is 33. We've been together for about one year and a half and we live together. The problem is whenever we're out in public he keeps staring at other women. At the beginning of our relationship, he would litteraly turn his head to check out the girl. He is lusting too much and that was the big problem when we first started dating. Now he stopped, because I noticed he controls himself when I'm with him, but I think it's also the fact that we don't go out together as much as the beginning. But he told me he still stare at them when I'm not there. That bothers me a lot... I just wish I could have a normal boyfriend when whenever we go out, I'm not always in fear whenever there's a girl passing by. It's to the point that I never go out with him anymore, because I'm always scared. I don't think it's jealousy but I think it's more about feeling disrespected. I'm not insecure either. It's just the fact that your boyfriend is suppose to make you feel loved and unique.. but I don't feel like that. It's just that he sees girls as sexual objects.
> 
> The other problem is that I don't want to leave him, because I love him. I can be myself around him. I've tried many times to leave him because of that but I can't.. The fact that he always has to gawk at other women bothers me so much.
> ...


I wouldn't go on a date with him until his behavior changes. I have done this. When my husband and I were dating, like early on, we were driving I guess to dinner. So we were driving down a block, and out pops this beautiful girl out of one of the houses we were driving by. My boyfriend at the time (husband now) decides to slow down the car and literally stare. I stared in disbelief and said not a word. I then proceeded to get out of the car and I walked home. He kept trying to call and call, and I didn't pick up. He knew why. He never did THAT again, but he would still look at women on occasion. Not like in the beginning...and now, not at all, at least not in front of me.

The key is stand up for yourself without having to say a word. And keeping & maintaining your boundary. You should also check out other men in front of him, and make it obvious. He won't like that too much.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

She has posted this story 5 times on here.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

ABHale said:


> She has posted this story 5 times on here.


Yes she has. Not really sure why.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Mod can you combine her stories please.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*@palevampire8686 

I merged your two most resent threads on this topic. You will get better input with one thread on a topic.*


----------

